# Detroit river walleyes?



## Gator-stalker (Jan 21, 2016)

Thinking about hitting the Detroit river tomorrow does anyone know if they are doing any good? I hear there might be a sewage alert is that true? I'm comeing from the other side of the state so trying to get my ducks in a row before we make the trip. Or would Saginaw bay be a better option?


----------



## GrsyChickenWing (Aug 23, 2014)

Morning Gator,

The guys in the Detroit River / Lake Erie forum may be able to help you better. Maybe try posting your questions there or better yet click through some of the threads there to see if your questions have already been answered. This SE MI Streams and River forum is for the rivers specifically mentioned in this forum's main page.

I personally wouldn't drive across the state to fish the D now. Not close to the magic temperature or photoperiod to bring the big migration in. The big hens and males are likely ramping up for pre-spawn and in the nearby lakes, just my opinion. By going this early you would likely be targeting resident walleyes. The reports I have say that *some* boats are getting one or two fish. I would wait for April if you want quality and quantity.

Fish on


----------



## Gator-stalker (Jan 21, 2016)

GrsyChickenWing said:


> Morning Gator,
> 
> The guys in the Detroit River / Lake Erie forum may be able to help you better. Maybe try posting your questions there or better yet click through some of the threads there to see if your questions have already been answered. This SE MI Streams and River forum is for the rivers specifically mentioned in this forum's main page.
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not see any rivers or waterways directly called out only "south east michigan streams and rivers" I assumed that the Detroit river was coverd in that my bad. Anyhow thanks for the info I'll head over there and see what they have to say. Thanks


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

It's too early for the large run of males, big females are scattered throughout the river though. Water temp @ Belle Isle is 37° and much warmer down in TC if edison's generating.

There is never a bad time to fish the river. If your looking for the spring run, it's maybe a week or two out for the lower.

Be safe.


----------



## Gator-stalker (Jan 21, 2016)

What is t


Tizzo said:


> It's too early for the large run of males, big females are scattered throughout the river though. Water temp @ Belle Isle is 37° and much warmer down in TC if edison's generating.
> 
> There is never a bad time to fish the river. If your looking for the spring run, it's maybe a week or two out for the lower.
> 
> Be safe.


"
What is "tc"? I see guys talking about it but have no idea what it means lol


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Trenton Channel. There is a warm water discharge from the power plant that attracts and holds fish. 

If your planning on fishing TC, bring extra jigs you will donate a few to the snags.


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anybody have any experience kayak fishing for walleye in the river


----------

